# Spark plug corrosion! help!



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

Well pulled the other 2 and 2 out of 4 are corroded like that. The far right one and the second from the left one. Wtf gm. I havent had this car that long.


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

Also one was .24, one was .26, and the other 2 were .25. The corroded ones where .24 and .25. Ill post This in the hesitation gone thread also.


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

.23 to .27 is the appropriate gap range for the spark plugs. I don't see anything wrong with those spark plugs. The threads look a little dark compared to the plugs I just pulled after 50k miles which were like new.

How many miles ?


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

So the white corrosion is normal on the 2? It has about 38,000 miles.


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

I see your referring to the discoloration of the nut part of the spark plug. Im no expert but I don't see how that effects anything.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

That type of corrosion is from water getting into the plug well.....like someone washed the engine and water migrated past the boots.....then boiled off over time.

Nothing wrong with the car....outside influence.

Rob


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

Thanks guys. Too bad it is Sunday and noone has the coil pack. So im stuck at home until tomorrow.  hopefully the dealership has rubber boots individually i can buy


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

I bought an autolite 500461 and trimmed It down to replace the torn boot. It works great! Better then spending $150. I will probably go to the junkyard and see about getting the right boot later this week.


----------



## Beelzebubba (Apr 3, 2015)

wasney said:


> I bought an autolite 500461 and trimmed It down to replace the torn boot. It works great! Better then spending $150. I will probably go to the junkyard and see about getting the right boot later this week.


That is an awesome discovery! :goodjob:


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I've found that liberally applying silicone spray to the boots prevents them from sticking and allows me to remove the coil assembly with ease. My coil has 47,600 miles and it came off effortlessly this past weekend.


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

Beelzebubba said:


> That is an awesome discovery!


Actually ill have to give credit to bbbevan89 for it. He posted that he did it before, i just took pictures to show what i did. Thanks though!


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I've found that liberally applying silicone spray to the boots prevents them from sticking and allows me to remove the coil assembly with ease. My coil has 47,600 miles and it came off effortlessly this past weekend.


Yea my gfs dad is a old timer mechanic and told me to put lots of sparkplug/boot grease and it wont stick next time. In the picture where the corrosion is, thats where the 2 stuck. I got one out safely, but the other tore completely in half. I am happy to have found the post about using the other boot and trim it. 

Also, other good news, my mpg went from 24 city to 30 city! I suspect those two corroded plugs were the culprits. And they were all around .25 and i gapped them to .28, that might be helping too. Between the new plugs and the sri i just installed I am impressed. Now just to save up for my tune.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

My MPG went up when I got new coil packs. When the plugs got corroded for me the springs and coil eventually were next to go.


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

So since some of my plugs where corroded i should get a new coil pack?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

wasney said:


> So since some of my plugs where corroded i should get a new coil pack?


Use a flashlight and check the springs. If they're not corroded you should be ok.


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

obermd said:


> Use a flashlight and check the springs. If they're not corroded you should be ok.


When i noticed the corrosion i looked everywhere to be sure. It was just the 2 spark plugs.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

wasney said:


> So since some of my plugs where corroded i should get a new coil pack?


Sorry, didn't realize I left this unanswered. I replaced the coil pack when I was having drivability issues. I literally drove in there on 3 cylinders.


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

Merc6 said:


> Sorry, didn't realize I left this unanswered. I replaced the coil pack when I was having drivability issues. I literally drove in there on 3 cylinders.


would electrical grease help this from happening?
Thanks


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

I don't think the electrical grease will stop the corrosion. I feel like if the coil pack is going bad it will happen regardless. I talked to 2 mechanics and they said it seems like someone power washed the engine, probably the dealership, and a little water got in there. Then the spark with the moisture did it. I used 2 types of grease for mine, one for the spark plug and one for the boot. They sell little packets of them at autozone, I have taken the coil pack out twice now and it came out no problem. As for the corrosion if the coil pack is going bad it will happen regardless, when I put the boots someone sent me on I noticed the springs were a little corroded so pretty soon here I will be buying a coil pack. Better safe then sorry.


----------

